# Excellent C coming to AKC agility



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not sure when but they were demoing Excellent C courses at a trial. They have the lovely back side jumps . Here are the course maps they did at the trial. Untitled Album | Facebook


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

And here are a couple youtube videos of people running these courses


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

kbella999 said:


> And here are a couple youtube videos of people running these courses
> 
> 20130222spice - YouTube
> 
> 20130223exccjww - YouTube


Love watching the Agility Comps!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

And threadles too! I didn't think AKC allowed threadles, so this is also a new addition. And... it makes me want to compete in AKC!  Those courses you linked to look crazy fun!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

What makes it "C" as opposed to another Excellent course? I don't know that much about agility, just bits and pieces I hear from friends. 
Is the course different in some fundamental way from "A" and "B"? 
Are there so many dogs Qing in "B" that there is need for "C", or is this going to be for some different title?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Not surprised Carolina Piedmont Agility demoed this-the Fontaines love these international style courses-that's Greg Fontaine in the first video. He always runs at full speed-fun to watch and always makes me want to try to run at full speed too, but then I remember I would mess everything up then, lol.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Greg's dog was crazy fast. Willy you would love my agility class. We always practice these type of courses.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow. Those were fun go watch. A lot of new handling styles going on.


----------

